# How should lab work be done on armour



## arammoth (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi!

How should lab work be done when taking armour medication for hashimotos hypothyroidism? I was under the impression that I should not take the medication the day of my lab work (or take it after the lab work is done). However, my GP felt otherwise. She said that since the absorption is 24 hours, it doesn't matter whether I take the medication or not.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm on Armour and I don't take it the morning I lab until after I get my blood drawn. 
The T3 in Armour peaks a few hours after you take it and it will show up on your bloodwork as higher. I don't want my T3 level "inflated" by that peak so my endo doen't reduce my dose based on a few hours of higher T3.


----------

